# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  arrived yesterday, shopping, eating, shopping eating, walking very, very cold, say la vie(sunny and hey its paris)

## nnoska

arrived yesterday, shopping, eating, shopping eating, walking very, very cold, say la vie(sunny and hey its paris)

----------


## Erma

Erik,

Glad you made it to Paris for NYE this year!  You mentioned your apartment is near Tour Eiffel-are you on Ave de La Bourdonnais by any chance?  How is the festive mood in the city right now?

----------


## nnoska

right off, erma rue de grennelle, festive indeed, more shopping in marais tomorrow then boat ride for the kids, rented thru paris perfect again apt tokay very nice large apt. great building, im serching for a vintage brequet, send positive karma

----------


## Erma

Ah, a new apartment from PP!  Wow, they have seriously enhanced the offerings since 2005.  I see your location-I stayed at Merlot which is at 49 AdLB and Bergerac at 17 AdLB.  I figured you had to be close when you mentioned looking out at Tour Eiffel.  Please send my best to her during "twinkle time" (my designation for the last show of lights at 1:00 a.m.)  I loved watching it all take place outside the bedroom window.  In Bergerac I could see the flashes from camera's high up on the tower.

THANKS goes to Gayle who got all of us hooked on apartments from Paris Perfect!  

Are they helping locate your watch? I would imagine M &amp; P would have plenty of contacts with hopefully multiple options.  Either way I will send good shopping karma to you so that you find your special time piece.  What prompted you to undertake the mission of finding a Breguet?

----------


## nnoska

its a long story, my wife got me one for our 15th anniv, but i dont wear it that much, i like what i like, a  french military 1950's issue brequet is a great simple yet interesting movement m20 0r m21 we will see,maybe something else will call to me, it has to feel right and look right and go with my mood, my present favorite is a panarai with power reserve i bought last year while shopping with gayle and michael in sbh at carat.

----------

